# meet my newest addition Honey



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

This is my newest girl Honey.. She is 24 amazing pounds of bulldog at 8 months old.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [381597] :: ONEALS TUPELO HONEY


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very nice! Are you planning on pulling with her?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Very nice! Are you planning on pulling with her?


yes.. right now shell be hitting the show ring for awhile.. she enjoys dragging a lot but will need a lot more experience before she hits any tracks


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love that face!! I saw her pics on fb and was like "ooooo I like."


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Love that face!! I saw her pics on fb and was like "ooooo I like."


thanks  I also like your new pup a lot too.. that whole litter looks nice!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It's easy to see how Honey got her name. Simply striking! what a beautiful girl. Thanks for sharing your good news and pictures with us. She is going to do great.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh I love her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Very pretty girl.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations such a beautiful pup!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful bulldog!!! No denying there's Jeep/Red Boy/Jocko in this girl. Love it!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you.. She's pretty great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What an adorable pup. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Krystal


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jess she's gorgeous!! We need to catch up when we both have time. Congrats on the new addition.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks Ma!! yes we do!! seems like its been forever!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous. love her color.


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

Congratulation,she is a beautiful girl


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

She is exactly the look I had been looking for, for a year, until I finally got Relentless just a few short weeks ago. I am super stoked to watch this beauty queen grow up! Her body, her face, all of it! Just so striking! WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Danesnpits said:


> She is exactly the look I had been looking for, for a year, until I finally got Relentless just a few short weeks ago. I am super stoked to watch this beauty queen grow up! Her body, her face, all of it! Just so striking! WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks... She probably won't grow much more.. 30lbs tops


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, she's a beauty.


----------

